# Ideas for cockpit shade



## MarkSF (Feb 21, 2011)

I'd like something that is quick to put up, so we can have some shade back at the dock after a sail, or at anchor, while in the cockpit.

Would be interested in seeing what everyone else out there does.

The boat has a dodger but it doesn't do much good in the late afternoon.

I've seen these hanging sunshades from Blue Performance.

BLUE PERFORMANCE Free Hanging Sunshade at West Marine

Has anyone got one, love them / hate them ?


----------



## HPLou (Feb 25, 2002)

When the boat is at the mooring, I use an awning, same material as the dodger, that zippers onto the dodger and hangs from the backstay. It gives plenty of shade on those hot sunny days.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm guessing you mean something other than a bimini with a connector, which is what I have, and love it! I like the shade while on the water too! 

That hanging umbrella looks like it would work fine. My boat neighbor purchased one of those Tommy Bahama Beach Umbrellas that they've been selling in Coscos..( less expensive) He just had to cut a slot in it to accomodate his backstay, ( I think he then added some velcro to close the slot) then he worked out some sort of clamp to clamp it on to the top of his Binnacle. The Hanging shade you've shown would appear to work in a similar fashion. 
You'd just have to measure to see what might get in the way.


----------



## SailKing1 (Feb 20, 2002)

I put together a canopy that was made of ripstop nylon and PVC. Took two pieces of 10' PVC and cut in half. Added screw connectors on each end, this allows to separate and stow easily. attached eye-hooks to the caps put on the outer ends and used bungees to secure to lifeline stanchions. All together it cost less than $15. For shade I had a lite weight rip stop 9.5' wide and 10' long and the same made of sunbrella for rainy days. I don't remember the cost of material, I bought it online because it was cheaper than buying locally.


----------



## DwayneSpeer (Oct 12, 2003)

*Umbrella*

Seems to me that a large beach umbrella would be a good alternative and is moveable to block the sun as it gets closer to the horizon.

I have a bimini and removable zipper on connector for full shade but I still get sun when it's low in the sky.


----------



## OtterGreen (May 10, 2011)

i had an old shade canopy that had ripped mosquito netting. i cut the netting off and saved the canopy which is like a heavy tent fly and held open with collapsable tent poles. i hoist up to the desired height via the halyard and lash the 4 corners. ive used it quite a bit from hot days at anchor to downpours while anchored overnight. works great for me!


----------



## centaursailor (Nov 7, 2010)

Bought a pub type folding sun shade, the type that sticks up through the table. Though I would move it round to get shade were needed.
Can,t say how well it works as the sun rarely peeked out this summer here in Ireland.
Not giveing up hope though, am buying a hammock for next year:laugher
Safe sailing


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Bimini is the way to go. I've seen beach umbrellas work. It shouldn't be too hard to construct something that would temporarily attach to the boom and backstays.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

I have an 8X12 sunbrella equal tarp that goes over the boom, to the back stay and out to the life lines. Mine is made of a white cloth. So it does not soak up the suns heat. It does let a bit more light than I would like at times. but it is cooler under it than with out! Mine also has a zipper to allow it to be opened on the side, much easier to get in vs crawling under like the original one that came with the boat, also a bit smaller at 6x8.

$400 for mine was pretty reasonable vs a bimini @ $$$$$?????

Marty


----------



## Stu Jackson (Jul 28, 2001)

We use a cheap umbrella made to go into the center of a outdoor garden table. Not so great when it's windy... Couple of velcro ties onto the binnacle or to the dodger frame works fine.


----------



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)

I took four flags and sewed them together in a "T" pattern with a slit down the long side, goes over the boom and to the stern... bungie and voila. if i put it up today (108 deg) ill snap a photo!


----------



## Christian Williams (Jun 28, 2013)

This simple cockpit cover works well and is easy enough to make. Because the poles are secured only at center, the whole rig tilts to either lifeline to screen against late afternoon sun.

Part 3 of blog entry on sewing:

Sewmanship 3 - Cockpit Shade, Main Hatch Cover, Interior Upholstery - Blogs - EY.o Information Exchange


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

You need to have something in the way of side curtains if you are to avoid the afternoon sun. We did rig up such an arrangement on our girl and they work not only in keeping out the afternoon sun but also driving rain at anchor. 

(I'll try and posts some pics later on)

There is also a pretty remarkable boat cover in the latest edition of Good Old Boat.


----------



## Lubrdink (Sep 1, 2011)

A bimini doesn't work for covering all the bases, but after last year's brutal summer (drought, multiple 100+ days) this bimini makes all the difference in the world. $135 on eBay delivered to the house. An hour to install and it covers a good part of the cockpit and over the hatch to give shade to the cabin. While at the slip, a small tarp hung over the back to the backstay pretty much makes all the cockpit liveable-even pleasant.


----------



## rikhall (Feb 7, 2008)

centaursailor said:


> Not giving up hope though, am buying a hammock for next year:laugher
> Safe sailing


Like this??










Rik


----------



## Frogwatch (Jan 22, 2011)

A bimini is cheap compared to melanoma. There are some very cheap biminis that can be rebuilt every couple of years.


----------



## emcentar (Apr 28, 2009)

I have a backpacking hammock and I've been considering this arrangement. But is it bad for the mast and the forestay?

(Not the hijack the thread - I'm really interested in getting some shade in my cockpit when hanging out in the slip. A bimini seems overkill on my small boat so I'm curious what others are doing.)


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

Jury rig, anyone??

Your smallest jib, folded (or not) and tied this way and that to shrouds and backstay or topping lift, until it's sort of a sunshade. Everyone will have an opinion as to how they coulda rigged it better than you. It'll be fun.


----------



## LaurenceU (Mar 7, 2011)

this is the arrangement on Seasmith.









The shades are mounted on the sides of the boom using an extruded aluminium track. When not in use are rolled up and secured with bungy straps. Very simple to unroll, bungy to lifeline and zip to the Bimini. pic shows port shade in use and zipped to Bimini and stb shade stored on boom. To rig or store shades takes less than 1 minute.


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

We have a dodger and bimini with a filler piece. Late afternoons, as the sun is going down was a problem for us. We picked up this idea from Windtraveler Windtraveler: When the Sun Goes Down...

We just use clothespins to attach the sarong to the bimini. Easy, and it works great whether underway, or while anchored in the Bahamas.

Ralph


----------



## Skabeeb (Jan 3, 2011)

Garden shade from Home Depot or Lowes works great, is light, rolls up and stows easily.


----------



## CatMan22 (Apr 16, 2012)

I went to the local big box hardware store and bought a white canvas painting tarp, a pack of grommets and some additional bungee cords. I just bungee it to the bottom of the boom and connect to the lifeline, takes less than 10 minutes to put up or take down and folds away for storage.


----------



## nodders (Aug 19, 2011)

We generally rely on the Bimini/dodger connector. We also have a Genco boom tent (which didn't get used once this year). the boom tent, however, has a detachable piece which we frequently use to block the sun in the late afternoon/early evening. We simply jury rig that as required to the bimini frame. The boom tent is particulary useful in rain though becasue it has sides that extend down to the lifelines - thus our cockpit is entirely dry and useful during rain!


----------



## CorvetteGuy (Jun 4, 2011)

Find an old sail,cut it to size, and sew pockets along the front and back, use 
1/2" pvc conduit slide into pockets. add a few gromets and put it over the boom, tie to life lines,. quick easy shade at dock or anchor.


----------



## H2814D (Feb 16, 2012)

So many great ideas, but no pictures to go along with them. The pics make all the difference in understanding what you have done guys. Pics!! Pics!! 

You can see me broiling in the Lake Mead sun! I have the same problem.


----------



## emcentar (Apr 28, 2009)

By the way, I discovered that the boom tent left to me by the PO is the perfect solution to this problem. Not the easiest thing on earth to put up or down, but once up it creates shade and channels breezes through the cockpit.

Here's another sailnet thread on boom tents:

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/general-discussion-sailing-related/99670-sun-awnings-boom-tents.html


----------



## kellysails (Nov 1, 2008)

I really like the approach that Banyan (my favorite blog) took to solve the issue. Brilliant!

They discuss the solution in this thread (about half way down the thread)
Ready Ah Aye Ready | Banyan


----------



## TejasSailer (Mar 21, 2004)

If you are considering making a shade you might want to consider Phifertex mesh that is a screen-like material. This is what I used. If you are interested, I could post assembly details.

Phifertex Vinyl Mesh Grey X11 54" Fabric - Sold by the Yard


----------



## emcentar (Apr 28, 2009)

I think the OP is looking for options that don't require a bimini, as he doesn't have one.


----------



## fred1diver (Aug 17, 2013)

has anyone tried taylor made anchor shade by any chance???
I wonder how it would be on a sailboat, at 7' x7' it would give ample shade, but I'm wondering about the middle post ???


----------



## Christian Williams (Jun 28, 2013)

*Umbrella on a Boat: The Scandal--3-minute Video*


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

In Baltimore, they refer to this as a Highlandtown Bimini, which is nothing more than an inexpensive, silver, poly tarpaulin thrown over the boom and anchored down to the life lines or toe rails. Does a great job, and unlike those dark or medium blue Bimini tops, the silver tarp reflects the heat and keeps the cockpit quite cool, even on 95 degree days. Yeah, it's not purdy, but it really works well.










Good luck,

Gary


----------



## asdf38 (Jul 7, 2010)

Yep I also bought a cheapo tarp, shock cord, and 4 $1 carabiners and made myself a boom tarp this year.

I went with a white tarp which I think looks decent from a distance. When I've spent time on the mooring in the hot sun it's made a really huge difference. For less than $20 I'm thrilled with it.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

travlineasy said:


> ....unlike those dark or medium blue Bimini tops, the silver tarp reflects the heat and keeps the cockpit quite cool....


To this point, our bimini is white. At first, we were sure we liked it, being so different from the traditional blues and tans. However, we just had it rebuilt last year and stuck with white, in part for Gary's reasoning.


----------

